# base for exploring England



## elaine (Apr 22, 2017)

which area/timeshare would be a good base for a week to explore England, with day trips of under 1.5 hours each way? being able to take public transit to London for at least 1 day would be nice, but not a deal breaker. Family with 2 teens, who like scenery, historic stuff, castles, fun pubs, etc.
I would like to trade in July 2018 in RCI, but can also do extra vacations and getaways with II, which seem to offer more options.
also open to Scotland, if teens would not be too bored.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 22, 2017)

In my opinion, London is the best base.  All the rail lines run out from London like spokes on a hub.  Its a short ride to Hampton Court, Bath, etc. There is so much to see in London.

Study the layout of the rail system and pick a spot on the line that intersects the places you want to visit, you may find an RCI location near that line.  There aren't many RCI central locations available, I gave up looking.  I now book a vrbo style rental on Homeaway.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elaine (Apr 22, 2017)

thanks. we are looking to stay outside of London, as we have 4-5 people and it's $$$ in London, plus we have been 2X to London. A day trip to London, or a night prior to going to timeshare would suffice for us. We can rent a car, if necessary.
I was considering Broom in Canterbury area vs. Lake district vs. other.


----------



## Conan (Apr 22, 2017)

We did a week at Thurnam Hall,
http://bit.ly/1rr8EbR




a week at Kilconquhar Estate and Country Club in Fife, Scotland,
http://bit.ly/1prbIn3




and a week at Sutton Hall Timeshare Club
http://bit.ly/1ryrsAl





Next year we'll be a week at Barnsdale (Hall) Country Club
http://bit.ly/2p8pAqZ
and a week in the Lake Country at The Quaysiders Club
http://bit.ly/2q34qaY

You can't go wrong with any of these!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 23, 2017)

I'd think that you could throw a dart at a map of England and find enough interesting stuff within 1 1/2 hours to keep everyone's interest for a week of day-trips. The place is history and scenery rich. Enjoy!


----------



## ivorius007 (Apr 26, 2017)

I stayed at Wychnor Park in Staffordshire.  The timeshare unit was very comfortable and the location served as a good touring center.  We went to Chatsworth, one of the great country estates, the Peak District, Stoke-on-Trent to see the potteries (and the Wedgewood visitor center).  Also Hardwick Hall was well worth a visit.  As was the town of Litchfield with an impressive Cathedral and history.  Statford-on-Avon might be doable for a day trip but might be further than 1.5 hour drive.  You could also go west to Wales.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 28, 2017)

We have also done a week at Sutton Hall and found it to be an exceptional "base" for England.  We piggy-bagged an overnighter for two days in London, which worked out OK too.  The limitation will be that you won't easily do the southern sights from Sutton Hall . . . but there is certainly enough up that way to keep you and the family engaged.

As for Scotland, we're a big fan of the Moness Resort in Aberfeldy.  So much so, we're going back in 2018.  (Back in 2006 we did a week at Moness Resort followed by the week at Sutton Hall.)


----------



## Laurie (Apr 29, 2017)

We'll also be at Barnsdale next year (Conan - when you going?? and yay for Quaysiders, we loved it) and as I recall Barnsdale is too not far from London. It's a large resort and usually has decent availability.

It's close enough to drive directly to from Heathrow same day after we land, and ok for a very long day trip to London (2 hrs each way by train I read) or better yet, a night prior or following.

I can't say yet how well located it is generally, but I've thought about a day trip to Birmingham. I also have a mind to work in a Call the Midwife tour, but that may well require an overnight or extra night.


----------



## elaine (Apr 30, 2017)

thanks for all the advice. I think we have decided to just rent a flat in London and base out of there with 3 days in London and 3 day trips. We really do not want to rent a car.
We did get 2 hits for HGVC 2BR in Scotland for July 2018, but decided to/from EDI is just too much moving around, b/c we really want a few days in London also, and then will be moving over to northern Europe.


----------

